# Suggestions on shipping from California to NZ, please!



## tasman (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for suggestions on the best way to move some household items from California to New Zealand. I came from California three years ago with just two pieces of luggage, and now that I know I'm staying in NZ indefinitely I'd like to get the rest of my stuff over here. There are so many different shipping companies out there, I have no idea where to start! I assume cargo containers are the best way to go, but would love to hear how and with whom you moved YOUR stuff!

Thanks!


----------

